# Longreef Sun 1/4 Dawn



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone up for a short session. Might be a bit lumpy so a fallback to Little Manly. Can't stay out too long as its my youngest's birthday (yes April Fool - wife started getting contractions at midnight and was determined to hangon for the day! but to no avail)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> Dave, I note Kraley will be at Balmoral this weekend, and he is looking for some company. If the weather turns ordinary and an inside launch is called for perhaps we could join him.


With you there Paul, its sure to - have you not had the conditions go bad there yet? :lol: :lol:

OK, Balmoral for backup then. Little Manly might be tricky with the construction work anyhow.

Only launched at Balmoral once and had trouble carting the yak to the beach. Is there an easy route that I missed?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmmm. That's where I launched last time. Clontarf is much nicer


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hold on Ken. Longreef is still my first choice. Second choice will be the harbour. I've a hankering for pinkies this weekend


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bah, that's not a pinkie. This is a pinkie:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Was walking around Fishermans beach this morning - looks very lumpy out by the reef, quite a few out surfing the breaks. Not sure if any of the swell is getting into the harbour as well?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wave buoy off Sydney is already showing 2.5m and its forecast to increase.

Anyone up for trying the wash around Middle Head. Might be lumpy but there should be some bottom action (no Michael, not that kind!). Will launch from Balmoral at first light and have to be off the water around 9am


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll see you down there for an early paddle/peddle, maybe the rough water will encourage some activity........


----------

